# Any ideas for getting rust off these buckles?



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I bought a saddle for our draft so I can get him riding so eventually hubby can ride with me. It's an Amtech synthetic, saddle is in good shape but it came from Florida and I can only guess that it was taken through salt water or something because the buckles and rings are rusted and corroded pretty bad.
Any idea of what I could use to get some of the rust off and get the buckles moving more freely and not discolor the saddle? Thanks.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Have your local cobbler replace them.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Perhaps equal parts of borax and lemon juice.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Easiest to replace them. Most only cost a few cents. Maybe $1 or 2 from a tack shop or online. I just did it for an old custom circle y that all the buckles had rusted from horse sweat. Doesn't take saltwater. Just 5-10 years of horse sweat from hard rides or speed events will rust especially breast collar buckles till you can hardly get them off.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry, there's no fixing the buckles you have. Replacement is your only option. Even if you did remove the rust, they would only rust again, immediately. There was some kind of coating on the buckles when they were new - nickel, chrome, paint, clear coat, etc. It is gone and now the bare metal is rusting. Probably was zinc or chrome plated.


----------

